# Steamcloud?



## Taken (2. November 2010)

Hey,

ich wollte die Woche auf 64Bit umsteigen, hab aber vor nen parr Tagen wieder Empire Total War für mich endeckt  , und da ich jetzt wieder ungerne nochmal als kleiner Popel die halbe Welt erobern will wollt ich die Savegames gerne mit rübernehmen. Ich hab da doch mal was von der Steamcloud gehört die Savegames speichern soll ... nur hab ich da jetzt irgendwie nix gefunden.

Gibts das überhaupt? Oder kann/muss man die Savegames selber rüberkopiern?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## mixxed_up (2. November 2010)

Geht nur, wenn das Spiel auch Steamcloud unterstützt. Ansonsten suchst du die Savegames einfach und speicherst sie irgendwo ab.


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2010)

Ein OS-Wechsel ist eigentlich kein Grund das ganze Steam Zeugs wieder neu runter zu laden. Einfach danach einmal Steam.exe starten und es richtet sich selbst wieder ein

Zu deiner Frage:
Diese Funktion gibt es, allerdings bleibt es den Entwicklern des jeweiligen Spiels überlassen ob sie die auch nutzen.

Bei den MI Neuauflagen hab ich z.B. mit Freuden festgestellt dass meine Savegames zum "kleinen" PC mit gewandert waren.


----------



## Taken (2. November 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein OS-Wechsel ist eigentlich kein Grund das ganze Steam Zeugs wieder neu runter zu laden. Einfach danach einmal Steam.exe starten und es richtet sich selbst wieder ein




Wie jetzt? Also ich will von Win7 32Bit auf 64Bit wechseln, das heißt  doch dann das alle Daten weg sind wen man sie eben nicht auf ner anderen  Platte gespeichert hat oder nich? Also muss man sich die Steam Sachen doch auch wieder runterladen...

versteh ich jetzt nich ganz...


----------



## dot (2. November 2010)

Im Regelfall partitioniert man die Festplatte und speichert dann Spiele & Co auf einer anderen Partition, so dass man das OS neu installieren kann, ohne dass gleich alle Daten weg sind 
Aufpassen sollte man aber dennoch auf Savesgames, da sich diese neuerdings immer schlimmer in "Windowsordner" verstecken...


----------



## Taken (2. November 2010)

Also einfach am besten den ganzen Steam Ordner sichern, und dann einfach wieder raufknalln oder wie?


----------

